# i need to build a cabinet i can disassemble...please help



## trentallica (Nov 4, 2009)

i need to build a cabinet i can disassemble

good morning everyone. hello im trent. i came here today because i need to build a cabinet that i may have to take apart, and put back together a few times. 

it will be 44"X48"X84" with a door on the 44"X84" side. no shelves. just 3 walls, a door, top, and bottom. 
what technique can i use that will make it real easy to brake it down, but still keep its integrity while assembled. 

thank you to anyone that can help me out.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here ya go....

http://www.csaw.com/lamello/clamex.html


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Without totally knowing what you are trying to do (lack of Sketch) I would make the top and bottom units separately and screw them together from underneath the top of the bottom unit. 
I do this all of the time with overly large units. Depending on the shape, it could be split onto 2 side by side units instead. Soory, but no sketch makes everything a guess.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A cabinet that comes apart needs "knockdown hardware"*

Here's a link: 
http://www.rockler.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=115&cookietest=1
Also search knockdown hardware on Google. The design is best as posted by having separate smaller units joined to make one larger one by stacking. If there are shelves the span should be supported by central supports at 24". :thumbsup: bill
Cammed Fasteners http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10517


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most of the KD hardware is designed for butt joints. Fittings that are cammed will pull the parts together.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys are good! Sounds like the perfect excuse to go find my favorite beverage.


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

how pretty does it have to be? How quickly do you need it to disassemble, reassemble? The Clamex thing that Leo suggested is good if you are looking for something longer term. How much abuse (travel) is it going to take? 

I just saw some of these type catches in some equipment I was working on today and think they're awesome. Little on the expensive side, but they sure are easy to use and tighten. 

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0719424&ucst=t


----------



## trentallica (Nov 4, 2009)

"knockdown connectors" awesome. just what im looking for. thank you so much everyone.

darrell it dose not neee to be pretty at all. its just going to be in my basement.


----------



## trentallica (Nov 4, 2009)

im going to get the wood tomorrow


----------



## wow-thats-a-cool-car (Nov 15, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.csaw.com/lamello/clamex.html


Those fasteners are very cool! we have used them at my work before


----------

